
Planet 9 may be a black hole - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/09/planet-nine-may-actually-be-black-hole
======
ColinWright
Massive discussion of the submission of the ArXiv link:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21078068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21078068)
(335 comments)

Another submission, this one from gizmodo, but with no comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21098129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21098129)

